# Help configure a new rig



## slugger (Jan 9, 2010)

*Update 2010.01.30 - All Hardware purchased Need advice buying some peripherals for up to Rs. 500*

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update 2010.01.26 - Hardware purchased - only Mouse remains Need help buying 1
*

Am planning to buy a *Laser mouse* in the price *range of Rs. 600-700*. Have been able to find 2 that look like decent buys

Aero Dynamic Laser Designer Mouse
* Laser Precise Speedster - Mini*

No permanent URLs for the iBall website #fail

UMAX too had some mouse in that price range but visiting their website gave me a warning from FF - so gave it a miss.

Any other suggestions for mouse in the price range would be highly appreciated  - am willing to *push the budget to 800 max*

*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*


Hi
I am planning to assemble a lo-mid-range rig for my own use. Plan to make it a jack of all trade master of none kinda rig.

Things I have to do [& intend to do] with it

Work with Catia [just to stay in touch with it - no professional stuff ]

Do some casual gaming

Planning to start doing some very basic video editing [ex joining multiple clips to create a montage with some transition thrown in, demuxing & remuxing it with bg music]

Watch HD movies


My budget: *Rs. 47 000* [excl OS]

Approximate break-up of cost allocated

GPU - [9 000]
Processor - 6 000
Cabinet - [2 500]
Monitor - [11 000]
Mobo - [5 000]
RAM - 2 000
HDD - 6 000
DVD - [1 500]
PSU - [2 500]
Keyboard+Mouse - [1 500]

Drawn up a tentative list of hardware that would go inside the cabinet

Ones marked in Red my 1st choice provided it fits my 47000 budget

*Processor* [6 000]

Want to build it around a Quad Core

Athlon II X4 620 (2.6GHz)

Athlon II X4 630 (2.8GHz)


*GPU *[9 000]
 
DX 11-compatible

ATI Radeon™ HD 5770 Graphics

ATI Radeon™ HD 5750 Graphics 


*Cabinet* [2 500]

Cooler Master Elite 330

Cooler Master Elite 310

Any suggestion from Antec within the allotted price range


*Monitor* [11 000]

Looking for a 22" in the 10k-12k range Any more suggestion would be appreciated
*
Updated - *   AOC 2236Vw   

*Updated -   Samsung 2233SW   h/t Krow *

*Updated - *   Dell S2209W   *h/t Krow*

BenQ E2200HD


* Mobo *[5 000]

MSI 785GM-E51 

MSI 785GM-E65

*Updated -*  GA - MA785GMT - UD2H  *h/t Krow *

If budget permits, may also take a look at Asus M4A785TD-V EVO


* RAM* [2 000]

2*2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 Kingston Value RAM


* DVD-writer* [1 500]

SATA
LG GH22
BenQ
LiteOn


* PSU *[2 500]

Corsair CX 400W

*Updated -*   Gigabyte Superb 460   * h/t Krow *

*Updated -* Sea Sonic S12II-380Bronze *h/t Krow*

VIP Gold 400W - Reco by Agent 001 [What would be VIP's website - not finding it  ]


 *Keyboard+Mouse* [1 500]

Keyboard - Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000

Mouse - Want to buy someting from Razer - any suggesstion?

Also any low cost-VFM backlit keyboard suggestion? very much needed


 *HDD *[6 000]

After spending on all of the above with the money remaining will buy a 1TB/1.5TB HDD

Companies
Segate
Western Digital
Hitachi
whichever gives the lowest price & highest warranty

I got a working Altec Lansing ATP3 that is working fine & a APC UPS [not sure if it would provide sufficient back up tho for this rig]

Also need help selecting a low-cost VFM Netbook - will start a new thread later

*Update - 2010.01.22*
Here is the list of lowest price quoted for the hardware I had put up. I am yet to recieve quotes from 3-4 more vendors, but most of the people who were most likely to give me the lowest quote have already done it. The ones I've blacked out are the ones I've not got a quote yet.

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/6341/0001mu.gif

*Personal experiance:* If you tell the vendor that you are comparing the prices of hardware quoted by different vendors/dealers & will purchase that particular hardware from the dealer giving the least quote, vendors tend to bend over their back to give you the least quote & may even ring you up to give you a lower quote [happened to me ]

*Update - 2010.01.23*

narrowing down my list - not fixed - could pick up something else too if found interesting
*img51.imageshack.us/img51/109/lowz.gif

*Update - 2010.01.24*

Purchased the hardware

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/2228/lowestprice20100123.gif

*H/T Krow for suggesting the Monitor - much appreciated* 

*Update 2010.01.30 - Final price & config of my rig*

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/3418/20100130price.gif

*H/T Krow for suggesting the Monitor & PSU & everbody else who backed up his advice - much appreciated*


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

slugger said:


> Approximate break-up of cost allocated
> 
> GPU - [9 000]
> Processor - 6 000
> ...


Added stuff to the quote itself. Please have a look.


----------



## slugger (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks a lot Krow - very helpful 

Sorry for not getting back earlier - totally lacked time to pursue rig configuration

Have looked up some additional hardware too that seems to offer good balance of price-performance. will post them in a bit for members to take a look & advice

Thanks


----------



## slugger (Jan 19, 2010)

I've updated the possible hardware config with these addition


Monitor
*Updated - *   AOC 2236Vw   

*Updated - *  Samsung 2233SW  * h/t Krow *

*Updated - *   Dell S2209W   *h/t Krow*

Mobo
*Updated -*  GA - MA785GMT - UD2H  *h/t Krow *

PSU
*Updated -*   Gigabyte Superb 460   * h/t Krow *

*Updated -* Sea Sonic S12II-380Bronze *h/t Krow*

@Krow
Had initally planned to build my computer inside a Cool Master 335 But then price turned out to be a bit outa budget so I excluded it from the list. Will check with dealers - if price affodable will definitely go for it

Found the AOC monitor - reviews sounded quite good and pice too looked very VFM Think i should go for it?

Again I ask *Any suggesttion for VFM back-lit keyboard* [budget *2.5k max*]


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 19, 2010)

I dunno why are you going for ddr2 ram in this config.Both mobos mentioned earlier are ddr3 supported and you can simply go for ddr3 ram 1333.


----------



## Krow (Jan 20, 2010)

The CM Elite 335 should cost around 2.1k. No idea about the backlit keyboard. What price are you getting for the AOC Monitor?

I have heard from forum members that AOC Fovi F22 is pretty good. You may check it out too.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 21, 2010)

frnd, get X4 620 + Asus M4A785TD-V EVO. no use getting the X4 630, total waste of money. better get X4 620 & OC it to past 630 speed. & also ASUS board is one of the best QUALITY budget board available thought priced @ 6.6-6.8k (read review by hardware chanucks, 7 785g mobo shootout by  Tom's Hardware). & dat means u'll hav 2 go4 DDR3-1333Mhz. don't end up buying those fancy sounding 1600Mhz+ kits. 1333Mhz enough until u OC lot. & PSU, get Corsair VX450. never compromise on PSU on such costly performance rigs. Krow wil guide u well.


----------



## Krow (Jan 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> frnd, get X4 620 + Asus M4A785TD-V EVO. no use getting the X4 630, total waste of money. better get X4 620 & OC it to past 630 speed. & also ASUS board is one of the best QUALITY budget board available thought priced @ 6.6-6.8k (read review by hardware chanucks, 7 785g mobo shootout by  Tom's Hardware). & dat means u'll hav 2 go4 DDR3-1333Mhz. don't end up buying those fancy sounding 1600Mhz+ kits. 1333Mhz enough until u OC lot. & PSU, get Corsair VX450. never compromise on PSU on such costly performance rigs. Krow wil guide u well.


IMHO, the Gigabyte motherboard is good enough for slugger. Even though the performance is good, I always avoid recommending ASUS as far as possible due to numerous complaints about bad customer service. Rashi Peripherals has a bad reputation.  The VX450W is overkill for the needs. The graphic card he will be buying consumes very less power at load too. About 108W at full load IIRC. So the Seasonic S12II Bronze 380W @ 3k is a great option with 3 year warranty. If the OP wants better warranty, then he may opt for Corsair CX400W @ 3.3k with 5 year warranty.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 21, 2010)

CX400 looks nice. cost only 300 more then Seasonic & gives 2yr extra warranty. & Rashi damaging reputation of a nice brand.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2010)

Guys what about the core i3 range of processors?

Do they make a viable option against the athlon x4 620?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 21, 2010)

vickybat said:


> Guys what about the core i3 range of processors?
> 
> Do they make a viable option against the athlon x4 620?



they certainly do. for gamers mainly who want 2 physical cores during gaming hours & 2 physical + 2 logic other time. bt for non gamers who satisfied with IGP nt so much. IGP on i3 is BAD. real bad. wheres as 785G @ 500Mhz (stock speed) give somewhat playable FPS in demanding games, i3 on chip IGP causes games 2 crash. Eg: Wolfstein. (reference: inpai).


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 21, 2010)

I think you should go in for an i5 rig. Just my opinion.


----------



## slugger (Jan 22, 2010)

*@ajai5777*
Sorry, meant to change it to DDR3 1333MHz forgot  Thanks for pointing it out

*@Krow*
Got a quote of 2450 for Cooler Master 330 Elite & 2800 for 335 [though 335 price quote I will have to check again with vendor - person @ counter looked kinda lost]

Am yet to get a quote for AOC - those who did not stock it said AOC's service is not that good though admitting nothing really wrong with product

Got quotes for the othe Monitor - tending to like Samsung 2233SW more and more - checked out reviews too - not bad - should I buy it or Dell [more expenive & tends to disrupt my 47000 budget]

Actualy can live w/o the back light keyboard for some time - got a 2W CFD bulb in the keyboard tray. When [actually if] I start earning, will buy a Logitech G15 or G19 keyboard with my first salalry & gift it to my mother 

*@Sam.Shab*
Thanks for your input m8 - _I think_ I may be able to squeeze in the Asus Mobo within the 47k budget list. Lets see 

*@Cool G5*
An i5 based rig..hmmm would've been nice

Did not hunt v seriously for them but quick look over gave me impression that they're more expensinve compared to X4 Athlon 620 & alos more exp mobos for it. *Budget - 47 000 Indian Rupees* 

Here is the list of lowest price quoted for the hardware I had put up. I am yet to recieve quotes from 3-4 more vendors, but most of the people who were most likely to give me the lowest quote have already done it. The ones I've blacked out are the ones I've not got a quote yet.

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/6341/0001mu.gif

*Also GUYS*
Any VFM laser mouse for* around 1 000 rupees *- guy showed me a Microsoft Laser Mouse 6000 for 2 300 rupees 

If not then a *500-700 rupees comfy Optical mouse* suggesstion very much welcomed 

Forgot all about the mouse  - *Budget Rs. 48 000*

Also *will the HD 5750 support the resolution of the monitors listed* - will have to check it out. A quick reply from you would save me a lot of time


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2010)

frnd core i3 530 hav landed on indian soil. performs very good. & OC like crazy (anandtech review it 2day 4Ghz stable stock HSF. WOW). price is good. just needs a quality motherboard nt those Intel ORIGINAL. so, hav a look at it also bfore deciding on ur rig config.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2010)

hi

Ya i too feel a bit biased towards the i3. Since i have the i5 750,these cpu's are fast and also are energy efficient. So i  suggest you to take a look at the i3 530 and read some reviews before making a decision.From what i have read the i3 trounces the athlon 2 x4 630 in many apps so the 620 is definitely slower.

For the  gpu wait a bit more until fermi arrives & believe me it looks pretty promising having all features ati 5 series has including eyefinity and some xtras like 3d and physx.
Even after fermi launch the ati gpu's price may even come down so its goin to be worth the wait.


----------



## slugger (Jan 23, 2010)

*@Sam.Shab @vickybat*
Hi,
before i Googled some reviews, I Googled *"core i3" +Rs*, that gave me results saying that a *i3 530 will cost me 7500*, that is almost 2500 more than what I may pay for the Athlon II X4 620.

Now if a processor [or anything] cost 2500 more than some other processor, it is expected that it also performs better than the something that costs 2500 less. Though I'd've loved to build a rig around a i3 [or i7 for that matter], the problem is that my budget goes dangerously over 47 000 - *a complete no-no for me*
Also i3s being released only in 2010, original Intel mobos will be expensive & finding VFM 3party mobo might also be a problem - again pushing up my budget.

I can always wait for prices to drop before making my purchase of these HWs & get an awesome price, but then again there will always be news of another release giving much better performance  consuming much lesser power if I wait for some more time - *it is quite never ending I think* 

So assuming I have a *budget of 5000* from my processr, *how is my choice of the AMD Athlon II X4 620* [with a lil OCing later]

Also I cant quite wait for the release of Fermi & drp in price of the 5750 - things need to be done that requires a rig now & my current computer is behaving quite strangely now-a-days

*Again repeating*

*Any VFM laser mouse for around 1000 rupees* - guy showed me a Microsoft Laser Mouse 6000 for 2300 rupees

If not then a *500-700 rupees comfy Optical mouse* suggesstion very much welcomed

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------

beginning to narrow down my choice of hardware - not fixed though - could pick up something else too if I find interesting

*img51.imageshack.us/img51/109/lowz.gif


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2010)

Change these & check price again. HD 5770 1Gb, Asus M4A785TD-V EVO, Corsair/Gskill 4Gb DDR3-1333 kit, WD 1Tb Black, Samsung/LG 22X (stay away from SONY), Benq G2220HD 22''. wil come under 47k. laser mouse extra.

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------

Change these & check price again. HD 5770 1Gb, Asus M4A785TD-V EVO, Corsair/Gskill 4Gb DDR3-1333 kit, WD 1Tb Black, Samsung/LG 22X (stay away from SONY), Benq G2220HD 22''. wil come under 47k. laser mouse extra. X4 620 can OC to 3.0Ghz, stock cooler easily.


----------



## slugger (Jan 23, 2010)

latest price i got - reduced price for the processor, reduced price for Asus mobo 

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/2835/low201023.jpg

will be getting a revised quote from 1 more vendor - will see how it works out Else may purchase these at the price quoted - need to get some work done using this rig now

not buying the VIP SMPS - Gigabyte FTW


----------



## slugger (Jan 24, 2010)

Purchased the hardware

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/2228/lowestprice20100123.gif

*H/T Krow for suggesting the Monitor - much appreciated* 

After some last minute bargaining which involved me having to make corrections to the cheque I got the price *down* to Rs. 48100. The increase in the total price was becuse I decided to change the SMPS to Coolermaster 600W for possible future upgrade.

Though this means that theoretically * I have no budget for a mouse*  Will buy something *for 500-600 Any suggestions?*

Thanks to everybody who responded much appreciated


----------



## asingh (Jan 25, 2010)

^^
Is not that SMPS..doubtful. CM Extreme..?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 25, 2010)

should hav bought Corsair 400W as KROW originally suggested.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 25, 2010)

You shouldn't have gone with CM Extreme PSU.


----------



## slugger (Jan 25, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> should hav bought Corsair 400W as KROW originally suggested.





Cool G5 said:


> You shouldn't have gone with CM Extreme PSU.



read the reviews of CM 600W only after coming back after paying - fan issues I think

Should I go back and try to get a Gigabyte 460W instead? Have to go and collect my keyboard, HDD & GPU in some time

Before I go and give back the 600W - *Will a 400W/460W provide enough power to my hardware*


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 25, 2010)

Get gigabyte return the extreme. To be on a safer side get 460W. Also it will allows more headroom in future upgrades. Try going for Corsair VX-450W which is a very good PSU but will cost almost Rs.4K.


----------



## Krow (Jan 25, 2010)

slugger said:


> read the reviews of CM 600W only after coming back after paying - fan issues I think
> 
> Should I go back and try to get a Gigabyte 460W instead? Have to go and collect my keyboard, HDD & GPU in some time
> 
> Before I go and give back the 600W - *Will a 400W/460W provide enough power to my hardware*


Its not the wattage that matters so much, but also the efficiency, brand name and model number. The CM Extreme Power or for that matter Extreme Power _*Plus*_ is not a good choice unlike the other ones suggested. The hardware you have chosen can be powered well and good by the Seasonic S12II Bronze 380W, which being a Seasonic unit, is underrated. This means that it can give power above its rated 380W, without problems (your hardware is not going to consume above 300W even if you overclock). If unavailable, go for the Corsair CX400W @ 3.3k, which is another such underrated, but good unit. Last choice would be the Gigabyte 460W which I suggest you avoid as I can see that you have the cash to blow on a PSU (3.6k on the pretty crappy CM Extreme), so why not get the better unit?

If you like Cooler Master and want to stick to a CM PSU, then get the Cooler Master *Real Power Pro* 460W @ 3.5k. Best bet for you IMHO. The efficiency of all the PSU's I have suggested except the Gigabyte 460W is above 80%. The Gigabyte 460W has efficiency close to 80%. Higher efficiency means a better load handling capacity and also lesser electricity bills.


----------



## asingh (Jan 25, 2010)

slugger said:


> read the reviews of CM 600W only after coming back after paying - fan issues I think
> 
> Should I go back and try to get a Gigabyte 460W instead? Have to go and collect my keyboard, HDD & GPU in some time
> 
> Before I go and give back the 600W - *Will a 400W/460W provide enough power to my hardware*



What a piss off attitude you have. Are we fools or noobs, that we are suggesting that you not use the CM Extreme series of PSU..? As *Mr. Krow* has mentioned below, it just does not relate to the wattage rating on the back of the PSU. Can the PSU supply it constant, spike free,and sustain the load. 

Use your basic sense and logic. You are getting a CM E series 660W for 3600/- and at the same time Corsair is offering a 450W for 3990. Right, there has to be something wrong with the PSU you chose. Please it is no manna from heaven.

Go back, and get any PSU, but the CM E series. It will for sure cause issues, and propagate the problem to other components. For you configuration 450W is just perfect, if you want the future overhead, then buy a 550W.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 26, 2010)

^ chill man


----------



## official (Jan 26, 2010)

pal you made a mistake on choosing the psu, please do not go for cooler master 600 watt psu it is the worst. I have personal experience. Please do not be fooled by its naming or pricing, they do not provide such a good performance. If any one wishes to get a simple psu then go for it else dont even bother.
Rest of your rig is awesome at that price.


----------



## qupy (Jan 26, 2010)

official said:


> pal you made a mistake on choosing the psu, please do not go for cooler master 600 watt psu it is the worst. I have personal experience. Please do not be fooled by its naming or pricing, they do not provide such a good performance. If any one wishes to get a simple psu then go for it else dont even bother.
> Rest of your rig is awesome at that price.



Yap. I like your choice of Kingston Value Ram DDR3 and price is reasonable.


----------



## slugger (Jan 26, 2010)

Am planning to buy a *Laser mouse* in the price *range of Rs. 600-700*. Have been able to find 2 that look like decent buys

Aero Dynamic Laser Designer Mouse
* Laser Precise Speedster - Mini*

No permanent URLs for the iBall website #fail

UMAX too had some mouse in that price range but visiting their website gave me a warning from FF - so gave it a miss.

Any other suggestions for mouse in the price range would be highly appreciated  - am willing to *push the budget to 800 max*


*@Cool G5  @Krow  @official*
Thanks for the warning - gave back the CM PSU. Purchase decision made at the last moment @ the dealer's place _after_ I wrote him a cheque whose total amount incuded the Gigabyte PSU & not CM. As *@official* had rightly pointed out, I got fooled into believing everything from CM can be bought blindly - realised my mistake only after I returned & Googled the product. Any doubt I had about the reviews was promptly dispelled by you guys .

Will be getting the Gigabyte Power Supply Superb 460 I had originally asked for. Sea Sonic not so easily available - Corsair also a bit outta my budget even though I paid the same amount for the CM PSU.

He will be giving me Rs. 1400 back as difference for th Gigabyte PSU. With the 1400 back in my hand, plan to purchase the laser mouse with part of that money instead of making him pay me that money

I also need to purchase a DVI cable [Samsung gave only a VGA cable #fail]

If some money remains will also buy a Bluetooth dongle - somthing similar to the 100 Rs dongle featured in this month's Digit 

So with the budget of Rs 1400 planning to purchase
*
* Laser Mouse
* DVI cable
* Bluetooth dongle
* Low cost Webcam* [if got some money remaining, though I might choose to have an in-built web cam in the low-cost Netbook I plan to purchase]

*@official @qupy*

Glad you like the price I got these hardware . From my personal experiance, the method that will slash off a mojr chunk of the quoted price is to tell them


> that you are comparing the prices of hardware quoted by different vendors/dealers & will purchase that particular hardware from the dealer giving the least quote, vendors tend to bend over their back to give you the least quote & may even ring you up to give you a lower quote



Then once he gives you a quote, tell him that giving you the least possible pice would be profitable for him as you have friends who too are planning to buy an assembled rig & if he gives you the least price that you would definitely reccommend his name to your friends [even if you hve no firends who is planning to buy ny computer ] - 50-100 additional cut in a few hardware prices guaranteed


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 29, 2010)

OMG **** u bought the CM Extreme Power 600W???
OMG **** u should have bought the HD5770 V2 PowerColour @ 10k

Oh never mind, nice config..cant believe noone told u to get the Gigabyte 460W over the CM ExP 600W...

For mouse, go for the newer Gigabyte GM6880 laser which sells for ~ 800bucks


----------



## slugger (Jan 30, 2010)

*@ comp@ddict*
Hi, I did get the CM PSU replaced by a Gigabyte Superb 460W PSU. In fact I just brought it back home now. Had intially planned to purchase the Gigabyte PSU but at the last moment after I paid him the money for the Gigabyte PSU, decide to buy a more powerful CM PSU.
Realized my mistake only after coming back. Went on Monday to return the CM PSU and asked him to get me a Gigabyte 460 - got 1400 bucks back. Brought home the remining hardware too except for my GPU just now - said will get it only on Thursday - almost 2 weeks after I paid him for it 

Wish you had posted here earlier. Had already told him to buy me a iBall laser mouse on Monday itself - would have loved to buy the GM6880 

Will post the final budget  in a bit

*Got around 700-800 remaining* Any suggested things I can buy with it.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 30, 2010)

post what you purchased with prices.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2010)

slugger said:


> *@ comp@ddict*
> Hi, I did get the CM PSU replaced by a Gigabyte Superb 460W PSU. In fact I just brought it back home now. Had intially planned to purchase the Gigabyte PSU but at the last moment after I paid him the money for the Gigabyte PSU, decide to buy a more powerful CM PSU.
> Realized my mistake only after coming back. Went on Monday to return the CM PSU and asked him to get me a Gigabyte 460 - got 1400 bucks back. Brought home the remining hardware too except for my GPU just now - said will get it only on Thursday - almost 2 weeks after I paid him for it
> 
> ...



add a 120mm CM fan on the side panel, Wil keep ur pc parts cool. U may OC ur processor to 3Ghz on stock voltage using Asus Turvo V utility or simply fiddling with the Bios on stock cooler. Anyway, congrats on ur purchase.


----------



## slugger (Jan 31, 2010)

*@azaad_shri75*

Here is the final price list [excl the fan that @Sam.Shab suggested]

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/3418/20100130price.gif

*@Sam.Shab*
120 mm Cooler Master fan - thanks for the tip  Didn't strike me

Any idea for how much I'd get it. As it turns out I *don't have the 700-800* remaining but *only 300 bucks remain*, though I *could add another 100-200 if required*. Will I get one in that amount?
Thanks 

*Update*

You referring to this *Super Fan 120 SU2*

Available on eBay for Rs. 299. So I think I could get it for around 350 bucks - will have to add 50 extra.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 31, 2010)

^ ok thanks for the update and congratulation on your new rig, gfx you got at competitive price, here it cost 9.2/-


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2010)

slugger said:


> *@azaad_shri75*
> 
> Here is the final price list [excl the fan that @Sam.Shab suggested]
> 
> ...



not exactly that fan. saw a few CM 120mm at Lynx. u may get it locally as well. as u hav not got any aftermarket HSF for X4 620, so if u OC, a third fan wil help goodtime. & if u don't, lower the core voltage on ur proccy as well as ram.


also how abt some pics?


----------



## slugger (Feb 3, 2010)

*@Sam.Shab*

I too saw some CM case fans that had all that neon lights in them - unnecessary IMO 

Nokia PC suite does not get installed on Windows Server 2003 - will have to install x86 version of that OS onto my 64-bit processor as primary OS  [though I will also install a 64-bit OS in a few days/week]

Will upload the pics as soon as I buy a XP-installed Netbook

Will b getting my GPU today - will complete assembling the rig.

*My Processor's stock Heatsink came with some sort of paste underneath it & no seperate Thermal compound tube. So is that the thermal compund for my procesor or will I have to purchase the compund seperately*


----------



## asingh (Feb 3, 2010)

^^
That pre-applied TIM is good to go.


----------



## slugger (Feb 3, 2010)

come back home after picking up the GPU. It is actually a Sapphire-made ATI Radeon HD 5750-based GPU. Specs seem to be the same.

I think it should be fine. Maybe it explains the lower cost of the GPU compared to what the others may have got their original ATI Radeon GPU for.

*@asigh*
Thanks for the clarification - much appreciated.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 3, 2010)

slugger said:


> come back home after picking up the GPU. It is actually a Sapphire-made ATI Radeon HD 5750-based GPU. Specs seem to be the same.
> 
> I think it should be fine. Maybe it explains the lower cost of the GPU compared to what the others may have got their original ATI Radeon GPU for.
> 
> ...



happy gaming.


----------



## slugger (Feb 4, 2010)

completed assembling the rig last night - booted w/o issues  . Also partitioned the disk using GParted - left 300 GB unpartitioned in the Extended partition for non-Win OSes [1 distro of Linux, *BSD & Solaris each] Created 2 primary partitions for 1 Win OS each - x86 Win Serve 2003 R2 & a 64-bit Win OS [in a few days]. Not sure if I've made the primary partitions active - found no options in GParted to do so

Will be installing Win Server 2003 R2 either tonight or tomorrow. Earlier during installation *during OS setup* of Win Server 2003 [not R2 variant] I used to be asked if I need to *install SATA drivers*. Since my earlier HDDs were all PATA I paid no attention to it. But now with a SATA HDD will I be asked the same question. *Does my Mobo need SATA driver during OS install*

If so, can I slipstream if with Nlite. Thinking of attempting a flash drive install to help me ascertain if I can buy a Netbook w/o any OS installed so that I can save some bucks

*@Sam.Shab*
thanks man


----------



## slugger (Feb 5, 2010)

Bump....

Need some clarification regarding my Mobo SATA issue posted in the previous post^^^^

*My plan right now*

will run the Asus drivers DVD to look for SATA driver. If I find it will slipstream it into my OS setup files - set it up on to my Flash drive & then run setup [possible only in the evening]


----------



## asingh (Feb 5, 2010)

How about some images. Specially the insides...?


----------



## slugger (Feb 8, 2010)

*Hello world* 
Posting from a freshly installed copy of Win Server 2003 on my new rig

After nearly 3 days of struggling to install some other Win OS I I finally went back to installing 2003 Web Ed

Even after deciding to install this I was unable to boot into the OS w/o the flash drive being plugged in.

Turns out that keeping 2 primary partitions was causing the problem. Repartitioned the HDD to keep only 1 primary partition while the others are now local drives in the extended partitions

Googling a bit found it is possible to have multiple primary partitions - just hide the partition and show only 1 primary partition when installing a OS 1 at a time

Finally managed a successful install in the morning. In the process of transferring almost 370 GB on to the new HDD - pain 

*@asigh*

Sorry m8. Can't upload the pics. Can not transfer the pics from my 6300 on to the comp as Nokia PC suite does not get installed on 2003 #fail
Though if you *help me select a XP-installed Netbook*, I might be able to upload them 

Anyway will be installing a 64-bit Win OS in a week or so. Hopefully PC suite gets installed on it - will upload them then

Here are screeenies of CPU-Z

*img138.imageshack.us/img138/2874/rigspec006.th.jpg *img189.imageshack.us/img189/6010/rigspec001.th.jpg *img708.imageshack.us/img708/8320/rigspec002.th.jpg *img85.imageshack.us/img85/2577/rigspec003.th.jpg *img189.imageshack.us/img189/8108/rigspec004.th.jpg *img708.imageshack.us/img708/3097/rigspec005.th.jpg

In the 1st screenie, max memory bandwidth is being shown as *667 MHz* No mention of the 1333 MHz frequency Something amiss??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 8, 2010)

^ nope its normal -PC3-10700- stands for ddr31333 mz , your ram is of 667mz which runs on double data rate( ie double the capacity).


----------



## asingh (Feb 8, 2010)

^^
+1. Yes correct. 667Mhz = 1333Mhz. Slugger, your ram is running fine. How about some gaming benchmarks too. Warhead tool, RE5..!


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 8, 2010)

Y don't u post some pics of ur rig from the inside...


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 8, 2010)

Really good buy. Please post the pics of the machine perhaps with a digital camera. Everyone is quite eager here to have a look at it.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Really good buy. Please post the pics of the machine perhaps with a digital camera. Everyone is quite eager here to have a look at it.



yah. come on slugger, few pics. we all waiting for pics many winter nights


----------



## slugger (Jun 30, 2010)

finally managed to upload snaps of the computer - sorry for the delay 

Picasa Web Albums - iShubhankar - Rig Pics

My [not so] new Rig - Shubh Space

the mouse has positioned this way only for taking snaps of the computer [photoshoot]  - it is normally kept on the adjacent table


----------



## asingh (Jun 30, 2010)

^^
Cable management, please.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2010)

@slugger, how you use the mouse on such tight space? you'll end up with cramps in your hands.

and yes asigh right. give your pc parts some space to breathe. its one of worst cable management i seen in years. tie up the cables well.


----------



## slugger (Jun 30, 2010)

*@asigh & @Sam.Shab*
yup i know - cable inside the cabinet needs to be tied up - will do it this week. had been using the computer in its factory default setting till now - no time to play around till now. 

Now that I got lots of time at hand, will start tweaking computer including tying up the cables inside the cabinet. Also got to go and collect my other Corsair RAM - 1 Kingston still with me  - currently running only on 2 GB. Will tie up the cable after I fixed the RAM in to the slot.



Sam.Shab said:


> @slugger, how you use the mouse on such tight space? you'll end up with cramps in your hands.





slugger said:


> the mouse has positioned this way only for taking snaps of the computer [photoshoot]- it is normally kept on the adjacent table



this is how i actually place the mouse when using the computer
*img190.imageshack.us/img190/9776/uploadrig.jpg



slugger said:


> its one of worst cable management i seen in years. tie up the cables well.



because it is unmanaged cable - just hangin there due to gravity


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2010)

@slugger, well you got a found a nice way of using mouse but still it looks awkward


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 30, 2010)

Still its not a problem I guess since you might have well adapted to the new mouse position


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2010)

@slugger
do u play games?
if yes
then HOWWWWWWWW with that position of mouse?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2010)

thankfully i have a little wider table top. so i *FRAG* others & now myself  moreover i keep my cabby under the table. so mouse free to move in 1feetX1feet area (sometimes i drag my mouse pad also)


----------

